# Teichbau vom letzten Jahr



## extracten (18. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

bei meiner Suche nach Informationen und Tipps rumd um das Thema Teichbau- und Unterhalt, Algen etc. bin ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen. Es hat mir gleich so gut gefallen, dass ich beschlossen habe, mich anzumelden.

Letztes Jahr haben wir unseren Teich gebaut/bauen lassen. Er ist so groß geworden, wie es ging, Gott sei Dank habe ich mich von den Verkleinerungswünschen meiner Frau nicht überzeugen lassen. Ca. 60 m2 Fläche sind zusammengekommen. An der tiefsten Stelle ist er ca. 125 cm tief. 
Ein kleiner Steg lädt dazu ein die Füße nach der Arbeit im Wasser baumeln zu lassen und dem Leben im Teich zuzuschauen. 
Für heuer ist das massive Einbringen von Unterwassserpflanzen angedacht, da die ganze Sache doch noch etwas kahl ist. Auch eine Seerose soll noch rein, die vorhandene ist ein Zwerg und macht wenig kleine Blätter oder Blüten. Sie steht auf 120 cm. Den Sommer über hatte wir 6 __ Frösche, davon haben 1-2 im Teich überwintert.
Was mich stört ist, dass keine umlaufende Stufe vorhanden ist, da war der Bagger leider schneller als ich. Dafür wurde dann ein sehr flacher Zugang in den Teich angelegt, über den man auch in den tiefen Bereich gelangt.
Ausserdem sieht man noch zuviel Folie. 
Das massive Nachpflanzen von Unterwasserpflanzen wird hoffentlich das Fadenalgenproblem lösen. Der Teich wurde mit Trinkwasser erstbefüllt. 
Er liegt südseitig und wird intensiv von der Sonne bestrahlt, deshalb auch der Wunsch nach einer Seerose, die mehr Wasseroberfläche zumacht, aber eben nicht alles und die beherrschbar bleibt.
Soviel mal für jetzt, ich werde bestimmt mit einem Sack voll Fragen hier ankommen, wenn es dann losgeht heuer.
Viele Grüße aus dem tiefen Süden
Jürgen


----------



## Moderlieschenking (18. März 2013)

*AW: Teichbau vom letzten Jahr*

Servus Jürgen,

:willkommen

schön dass Du uns gefunden hast.



> Auch eine Seerose soll noch rein, die vorhandene ist ein Zwerg und macht wenig kleine Blätter oder Blüten. Sie steht auf 120 cm



das ist definitiv zu tief.

Meine Zwergseerosen stehen alle auf 50 cm.

LG Markus


----------



## jolantha (18. März 2013)

*AW: Teichbau vom letzten Jahr*

Hallo Jürgen, 
Bilder, Bilder und nochmals Bilder !!
Wir müssen gucken können, um unsere Ratschläge loszuwerden .
Wenn am Rand noch zu viel Folie sichtbar ist, kannst du das gut mit Ufermatten kaschieren, schützt 
auch gleichzeitig die Folie. 
Da mir die echten Ufermatten zu teuer waren, habe ich Synthetikrasen genommen , gibts in braun grün 
und anthrazit. OHNE Noppen, die lösen sich in Wassser auf. 
Passende Streifen geschnitten, und den Randbereich mit ausgelegt.


----------



## pyro (18. März 2013)

*AW: Teichbau vom letzten Jahr*

Bilder und eine Skizze des Teichs mit eingezeichneten Tiefenzonen würde mich interessieren. Ein Teich mit 60qm Wasseroberfläche, dann nur 1,25m Tiefe und ein Volumen von 13 Kubikmeter sind meiner Meinung schon mal 3 Daten die nicht ideal zusammenpassen.

Seerosen stehen bei mir auf 50 - 90 cm Wassertiefe. 1,2m ist zu tief, da unten ist es zu kalt, zu wenig Licht und das Wachstum wird verhalten sein.


Ich habe den Rand mit Ufermatte gestaltet. Im Internet gibt es durchaus gute Angebote.


----------



## extracten (19. März 2013)

*AW: Teichbau vom letzten Jahr*

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten und das Willkommen. Ich werde mal zusehen, dass ich ein paar Bilder hochladen kann und auch aktuelle machen.
Erst mal nachlesen wie das geht und wie groß die werden dürfen. 
An einer Seite hängt auch schon die Taschenmatte von naturagart (2 m). Mit denen würde ich an anderen Stellen noch weitermachen.
Ich war beim Pflanzen eher sparsam, da ich nicht wollte, dass gleich alles zugewuchert wird.
Bin gespannt auf Eure Tipps, wenn die Bilder mal da sind.
Viele Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## Springmaus (19. März 2013)

*AW: Teichbau vom letzten Jahr*

Hallo,

Ab marsch !!!  Bilder machen  !!!


----------



## extracten (19. März 2013)

*AW: Teichbau vom letzten Jahr*

Also sorry, ich bin jetzt erst mal restlos genervt vom Download mehrerer Programme zum Komprimieren von Bildern.
Rezize klappt auch nicht und ich habe auch keine Lust stundenlang rumzuprobieren. Ich versuche es morgen nochmal für eine Stunde. Wenn es dann wieder nicht klappt, kann ich keine Bilder senden.
Tut mir leid, mag heute nicht mehr.
Jürgen


----------



## Zacky (19. März 2013)

*AW: Teichbau vom letzten Jahr*

...ich habe mir das kostenlose Paint.Net runter geladen und verkleinere damit die Bilder auf 1700 Pixel und dann passen die hier rein...vielleicht hast du ja nochmal Nerven und probierst das...


----------



## Sternie (19. März 2013)

*AW: Teichbau vom letzten Jahr*

Der VSO ImageResizer ist da auch sehr gut und einfach zu bedienen


----------



## extracten (20. März 2013)

*AW: Teichbau vom letzten Jahr*

Heute hatte ich leider zu wenig Zeit. Ich versuche es am Freitag oder Samstag nochmal. Morgen geht leider nichts.
Danke für die Tipps, bisher hat es immer noch irgendwie geklappt...


Viele Grüße vom 

Jürgen


----------



## extracten (1. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau vom letzten Jahr*

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt gelingt es mir hoffentlich, die ausgewählten Bilder hochzuladen. Tut mir leid, dass das so lang gedauert hat - ich fand erst jetzt dazu die nötige Ruhe.
Die Bilder zeigen meinen Teich in der Übersicht und von oben. Die Bilder von oben sind glaube ich die interessanteren.
Nachdem es geklappt hat setzte ich einen weiteren Beitrag mit einigen Fragen hinterher.
Drückt mir die Daumen, dass es klappt.
Viele Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## extracten (1. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau vom letzten Jahr*

Schön, dass es geklappt hat.

Meine Gedanken gehen in die Richtung, dass ich deutlich mehr Unterwasserpflanzen brauche.
Ich habe leider nicht soviele Stellmöglichkeiten in ca. 50 cm Tiefe. 
Wenn Ihr Euch 3508 (drittes Bild) anseht, werdet Ihr feststellen, dass das Substrat von 1,5 Jahren in die Mitte nach unten rutscht. Von rechst sieht man eine flache Mulde in den Teich (dort befindet sich auch der Überlauf in Form eines 1 m3 großen Überlaufs als Kieskoffer).
Meine Seerose ist ein kleines Teil, hat sich tapfer aus 120 cm hochgearbeitet hat. Die Blätter sind ca. 6 cm im Durchmesser.
Ich habe zur Verfügung die Flachwasserzone von rechts kommend bis zur "Abbruchkante" in ca. 40 - 50 cm Tiefe. Ich denke, ich brauche Unterwasserpflanzen, die 120 cm abkönnnen, trotzdem wachsen. Freischwimmende Pflanzen müssen dann schon etwas größer sein, um nicht vom Skimmer eingesaugt zu werden.
Der breite "Rand" um den Teich mit dem Kies hat eine Tiefe bis max. 10 cm.
Meine Pflanzen sitzen alle (auch in den Körben) in einem Lehm-Sandgemisch mit wenig Dünger.
Der Wunsch ist eine Seerose, die den stark besonnten Teich etwas beschattet (Ausrichtung des Hauses SSO). 
Man sieht für meine Begriffe auch viel zuviel Folie. Jedes Tier, das versucht, sich von unten kommend auf der Folie nach oben zu arbeiten, rutscht wieder runter.
Bitte sagt doch mal was zu der vorhandenen Gesamtsituation und Euren Ideen (am liebsten mit Begründung warum so).
Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.
Viele Grüße aus dem tiefen Süden
Jürgen


----------



## Springmaus (1. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau vom letzten Jahr*

Hallo,

 Oh je wenn ich mir deinen Teich so anschaue muss ich an meinen
denken, noch vor ein paar Jahren. Da sah meiner auch so aus!

Dann hab ich hier viel gelesen und umgebaut.

Du hast leider keine Stufen drin sodas dir der ganze Kies in die Mitte rutscht!

Da noch alles frisch ist würde ich Dir raten nochmal umzubauen  auch wenn

das blöd ist.


----------



## samorai (1. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau vom letzten Jahr*

Hallo Jürgen!
Die einfachste Lösung ist ein Maurertuppe umgekehrt,also mit der Öffnung nach unten rein stellen,und eine Blumenschale oben rauf, wo Du denn Deine Seerose einpflanzt.Die Tuppe sollte ein paar Löcher besitzen ,damit der Sauerstoff entweichen kann.Die Blumenschale kann ruhig schwer sein, denn die Tuppe hat das bestreben auf zu schwimmen.

LG Ron!


----------



## Annett (1. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau vom letzten Jahr*

Hallo Jürgen,

als Notlösung könntest Du mit einem Kleber Ufermatten (am Besten welche mit Taschen, sogenannte Taschenmatten) auf die blanke Folie kleben und sie so kaschieren und gleichzeitig noch Pflanzraum gewinnen. 
NG hatte mal einen entsprechenden Kleber (K1) im Angebot, aber im Shop finde ich ihn gerade nicht. Vermutlich kann man dafür auch einen anderen Kleber, wie adheseal von Innotec nehmen.
Da müsstest Du mal in die Datenblätter auf der Seite schauen. Jedenfalls lässt sich der Kleber, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, sogar unter Wasser verarbeiten. So musst Du zumindest nicht alles staubtrocken legen.

Die Taschenmatten kann man auch selbst aus Kunstrasen herstellen. Gut durchspülen solltest Du sie dann aber vor dem Einsatz!


----------



## Moonlight (1. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau vom letzten Jahr*

Hallo Jürgen,

und herzlich Willkommen 

Ich muß Doris voll und ganz Recht geben. Bau bloß um.
Kies raus, ordentliche Stufen zum Bepflanzen rein und dann Substrat auf die Stufen. Dann klappt das auch mit den Pflanzen.
Das was Du jetzt an Folie siehst, wirst Du erst auf natürlichem Wege wegbekommen, wenn sich an den Wänden ein Algenteppich gebildet hat. 

Adheseal klebt auch unter Wasser, ist aber KEIN Kleber, sondern ein Dichtungsmittel. Ob das die Taschen an die Folie klebt ... na ich weiß nicht richtig. 
Um Auftrieb zu verhindern mag es gehen, aber die Pflanztaschen werden schwer ... ich glaube nicht wirklich daran.

Aktuell gefällt mir der Teich nicht sonderlich wenn ich ehrlich bin ... 


Mandy


----------



## pyro (1. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau vom letzten Jahr*

Sevus Jürgen,

ich bin inzwischen der Meinung das man wohl auch nach dem 3. Teichbau im nachhinein Fehler feststellt oder Änderungswünsche hätte. So ist es auch bei mir inzwischen, allerdings nicht so grob das ich unbedingt Handeln muss.

Ich habe mich schon immer für Teiche interessiert, ich wollte meinen neuen Teich selbst planen und selbst bauen und ich habe mich vor Baubeginn hier angemeldet. Zusammen mit vielen Forenusern wurde über mein Teichprojekt heiss diskutiert, ich machte unzählige Fotos und viele Probleme wurden zusammen gelöst. Das Ergebnis ist sehr gut geworden, bis auf ganz kleine Schönheitsfehler.

Das hast Du leider versäumt deshalb sind bei Dir die Mängel erheblich gravierender.


Man sieht förmlich das Du den Teich teilweise bauen hast lassen. Der Landschaftsgärtner buddelt ein Loch, klatscht Vlies und Folie rein, schüttet den Rand mit Kies zu, lässt Wasser rein und schreibt eine tolle Rechnung. Ein paar Tage später hat er Dein Projekt vergessen und macht wo anders den selben Fehler von vorn.

Ich hoffe Du hältst mich nicht für einen Arsch wenn ich Deinen Teich kritisiere, ich fürchte ich habe weitgehend recht.


Du schreibst Dein Teich hat ca. 60qm Wasseroberfläche, hat ca. 125cm Maximaltiefe und fasst ca. 13 000l Wasser. In meinem Post auf der ersten Seite war mir dieses Zahlenverhältnis schon ungeheuer.

- Der Kiesbereich ist wohl mindestens 25 qm gross. Du schreibst dieser Bereich hat eine Wassertiefel von bis zu 10 cm und Du hast viel Sonneneinstrahlung. Da wird das Teichwasser sehr warm, das fördert das Algenwachstum...

- Ein Kiesrand ist unnatürlich, er ist nicht billig, aber schnell gemacht. Der Kiesrand verschlammt und Algen wachsen. Kies zu waschen ist sehr mühsam. Selbst mit dem Kiesrand meine ich stellenweise den Folienrand zu sehen da der Kies schon abgerutscht ist.

- Dein Teich hat scheinbar absolut kein Terassenprofil mit unterschiedlichen Pflanzhöhen, es ist nicht einmal eine Wulst vorhanden die das Substrat am abrutschen hindert. Wenn Fische am Boden wühlen geht das noch viel schneller mit dem abrutschen. Du wirst wohl immer wieder Substrat nach oben holen müssen.


Den Uferbereich könnte man mit Böschungsmatten und Steinen so schön natürlich gestalten. Du hättest auch noch Platz für einen kleinen Bachlauf, das Wasser könntest Du direkt an den gepflasterten Weg heranziehen indem Du die Folie mittels einer Metallschine und Schrauben an den Pflastersteinen fixierst uvm.


Auch wenn der Teich so wie er jetzt ist im Sommer mit den Pflanzen schöner aussieht als jetzt wo er so kahl ist... ich bin leider der nächste dem Dein Teich nicht wirklich gefällt und ich sehe seeeehr viel Verbesserungspotential.

Gruss, auch ein Jürgen


Edith: Wegen Unterwasserpflanzen - da hätte ich wohl in Kürze einiges an __ Wasserpest für eine kleine Aufwandsentschädigung abzugeben.


----------



## extracten (3. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau vom letzten Jahr*

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. Die machen allerdings nicht gerade Mut. 
Umbauen kommt nicht in Frage. Soviel steht fest.
Taschenmatten ja, Ufermatten von mir aus auch, das muss ich durchdenken. Kies teilweise raus, darüber lässt sich auch noch reden, aber für einen Erdumbau bin ich nicht mehr zu haben. Ausserdem habe ich dafür kaum Platz.
Sorry, aber jetzt bin ich erst mal frustriert.
Wenn noch jemand Ideen hat, sind diese sehr willkommen.
Viele Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## bayernhoschi (3. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau vom letzten Jahr*

Hallo Jürgen,
am Anfang frustiert sein ist völlig normal
Nehme die guten Ratschläge an, denke drüber nach was Du wirklich möchtest und entscheide dann was für Dich das beste ist.

Ein Loch mit Wasser oder ein Teich!

Das ist jetzt nicht bös gemeint, idch hab auch dreimal gebaut und bin immer noch nicht ganz zufrieden, aber das wird man glaub ich nie sein

Deine Postleitzahl 85xxx, wo genau bist Du? Meine Postleitzahl ist 85xxx


----------



## Zacky (3. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau vom letzten Jahr*

Hallo Jürgen.

Ich würde Dir gerne deinen Frust nehmen und hätte noch folgende Vorschläge.

Da ein Umbau ja ausgeschlossen ist, würde es für mich jetzt folgende Ideen geben. Als Erstes würde mal das Wasser absenken bzw. vorübergehend auch gänzlich abpumpen. Den Kies hoch und raus holen und am Rand lagern. Der kommt später m.M.n. wieder rein. Wenn die blanke Teichfolie frei liegt, würde ich bis zur jetzt sichtbaren Kante, Ufer-/Böschungsmatten legen, die wieder auch oben über dem Rand liegen. Auf dieser Stufe liegt dann die Böschungsmatte, welche mit Innotec oder Folienkleber auf der gereinigten Folie befestigt wird. Am Ende der Matte, quasi an der Stufe würde ich 10 x 10 x 10 cm Granitpflastersteine in Trasszement auf die Matten mauern, schön verfugen und aushärten lassen. (alles mit Trasszement verfugen). Wenn das ausgehärtet ist, könnte der Kies wieder auf diese Stufe kommen und als Pflanzsubstrat genutzt werden. Hier dann großzügig und dicht die Pflanzen einbringen. Die oben teils noch sichtbare Ufermatte mit Ufermattensaat versehen, damit sie ordentlich zuwachsen kann. Zur Seerose wurde ja schon erwähnt, dass sie höher muss. Das kann man auch mit Granitpflastersteinen machen, in dem man unten auf den Grund einen Sockel mauert - 3-4 Reihen hoch.

Das wäre so meine Idee, wie man den Kies gegen Abrutschen sichern kann und du eine umlaufende flache Pflanzzone erhältst.


----------



## pyro (4. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau vom letzten Jahr*

Ich wohn zwar wo anders aber ich bin öfter in Audi-Town für Anregungen vor Ort oder einem Besuch bei mir...


Wenn Du bereit wärst, den Kies wieder raus zu schaufeln, Böschungsmatten, Ufermatten usw. mit Kleber rein zu kleben und somit eine Bastellösung die nicht günstig ist zu realisieren würde ich lieber nochmal zur Schaufel greifen.

Lass das Wasser ab bis zum Übergang Flachbereich - Tiefbereich.
Schaufel den Kies vorsichtig ohne die Folie zu verletzen raus.
Klappe von einem Uferbereich die Folie zurück und schaufel Erde raus. Das machst Du dann rundum bis auf einen Bereich den Du wirklich als Flachwasserbereich lassen willst.


Ich hab mal was gemalt... ich nehme an Dein Teichprofil sieht aus wie die schwarze Linie. Ich würde auf die grüne Linie umbauen.


----------



## Annett (4. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau vom letzten Jahr*

Pyro,

das funktioniert aber nur, wenn die Folie am Rand noch Reserven hat...
Sollte sie exakt passend abgeschnitten worden sein, dann dürfte sie dafür einige Zentimeter zu kurz sein. 
Da könnte man dann nur den Rand ein wenig nach innen verlegen, d.h. den Teich passend minimal in der Fläche verkleinern.


----------



## extracten (5. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau vom letzten Jahr*

Vielen Dank für die Ratschläge. Ich lasse mir jetzt mal alles in Ruhe durch den Kopf gehen und denke an einer größeren Aktion werde ich nicht vorbeikommen. Mir schwebt noch vor, über eine Art von Gestell zumindest in Teilabschnitten in etwa 50 cm Tiefe eine schmale Pflanzzone zu bekommen (da, wo es jetzt ohne Stufe bis ganz nach unten geht). Das Gestell dann überzogen mit Ufermatte/Kunstrasen und mit Steinen beschwert, damit es nicht aufschwimmt. Ich hoffe ich habe das jetzt halbwegs verständlich ausgedrückt. 
@ Bayerhoschi: Nähe Erdinger Weißbier
@pyro: Den Flachwasserbereich nehme ich mir auf alle Fälle vor - Deine Zeichnung werde ich genau so umsetzen, da geht es auch einfachsten. 
Wie soll die __ Wasserpest zu mir kommen?
Viele Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## Springmaus (5. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau vom letzten Jahr*

Hallo,

 ja  hast hier viel Kritik bekommen aber wenn du wenigstens eine Stufe

einbaust wirst Du viel Spaß an deinem Teich haben !!!

1-2 Tage Arbeit abends ein schönes kühles Bier und dann ist alles vergessen!!!

Ich musste auch 2 x umbauen und nun bin ich gut zufrieden !!!

Bei meinem Teich muss nur noch alles einwachsen.


----------



## bayernhoschi (6. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau vom letzten Jahr*

Hallo Jürgen,
Bei Stufen zum bepflanzen kann ich dir leider nicht so richtig helfen.
Die gibts in meinem Teich nicht, außer einem kleinen Stück von ca 20cm und einer Tiefe von ca 10cm habe ich steil abfallende Wände.
Aber wie wärs, 4 Augen sehen mehr wie 2 !
Achja: Ich wohne auch nähe Erdinger Weißbier, in Berglern

Da mit dem Gestell wäre evtl. auch für mich interessant


----------



## extracten (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau vom letzten Jahr*

Wir können uns gerne mal treffen Bayernhoschi. Ich wohne in Hörlkofen. So in drei Wochen könnte es bei mir klappen. Bis dahin bin ich öfter unterwegs.
Ich melde mich.
Viele Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## bayernhoschi (14. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau vom letzten Jahr*

Gerne, einfach kurze Nachricht.


----------

